# How big is this skid steer bucket



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a bucket for our skid steer that measure's 66" wide x 24" at the highest point. Just wondering if anyone knew if this is a 1/2 yard bucket or what. Thanks. I have a guy who buy's salt from me and uses my skid for an extra few bucks per ton, he is running a Blizzard Ice Chaser and he says it's a 2yrd hopper but looking at it last year with the curved top to it, it looks to be a bit larger than 2yds as mine is a 2yrd Downeaster with no curved top.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

you gave us the width and height but whats the length on the bucket? some trig could tell you real quick.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Brian Young;1350679 said:


> I have a bucket for our skid steer that measure's 66" wide x 24" at the highest point. Just wondering if anyone knew if this is a 1/2 yard bucket or what. Thanks. I have a guy who buy's salt from me and uses my skid for an extra few bucks per ton, he is running a Blizzard Ice Chaser and he says it's a 2yrd hopper but looking at it last year with the curved top to it, it looks to be a bit larger than 2yds as mine is a 2yrd Downeaster with no curved top.


If we had to guess i would say 10-12 cubic feet heaped and 9-11 cubic feet struck. I looked up a few different brands and thats what they where all saying. One thing some guys do around here is load up one scoop and wiegh it in a truck and get your truck light loaded also but that would take all the guess work out of it. Pain in the butt though! Good Luck ! :salute:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mike S;1350709 said:


> If we had to guess i would say 10-12 cubic feet heaped and 9-11 cubic feet struck. I looked up a few different brands and thats what they where all saying. One thing some guys do around here is load up one scoop and wiegh it in a truck and get your truck light loaded also but that would take all the guess work out of it. Pain in the butt though! Good Luck ! :salute:


That was my guess (half'ish yard). I know 3 scoops of salt heaped fills my 2yrd hopper with a good sized mound on top. Last year I thought I remembered filling his a couple times and it took 4 scoops, I just dont want to short change me or him.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

alldayrj;1350693 said:


> you gave us the width and height but whats the length on the bucket? some trig could tell you real quick.


Didn't think of that,lol My guess would be 36" deep


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

How do you like your Downeaster salt spreader ?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

66"x24"x36" = 57024"cubed, then convert to cubic yds = 1.2 cubic yds, then divide by 2 to get .6 cubic yds for that bucket.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ROAD-SNAKES;1350767 said:


> How do you like your Downeaster salt spreader ?


Love it so far.


----------

